# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  2009 Colorado Engine Problem

## Savage1

My mate has a 3.0L 4x4 Holden Colorado 2009, Common Rail. When he accelerates with foot to the floor from low revs it blows smoke and can hear a very distinctive knocking noise coming from the engine, it's fine once the revs are 3K+ but is very noticeable even during ordinary driving. It's also noticeably down on power.

I was thinking injector problem?

Any ideas?

----------


## longrange308

Fucked injectors

----------


## Savage1

> Fucked injectors


What would make the pinging/knocking noise? Is detonation possible in diesels?

----------


## Tommy

Get the injectors checked. Also, anything knocking is generally getting rooted when it comes to engines. Fix it sooner rather than later and the pocket will thank thee. Also, mates don't let mates buy colorados, or rangers.

----------


## Savage1

What would they cost to replace? Ballpark.

----------


## Tommy

No idea, probably get em overhauled rather than replaced. I'm not a diesel guy really, @northdude may know? Give Alltech diesel and turbo on the shore a yodel to get a ballpark figure perhaps. I have a guy Matt who does injector pumps and stuff for me and for mates' homers, I'll give him a ring tomorrow to see if he's played with those before.

----------


## longrange308

They (common rail ) knock because they do small injection pulses before tdc 
When injectors get worn these pulses are not controlled as they should be,
So more fuel before compression ignites and slaps the piston making a knock,
And yes all you Toyota lovers that rattling you hear on acceleration is rooted injectors

Most injectors are around 3-350 each, will need programming aswell

And an egr clean out, depending on kms could be a inlet manifold off job too

Gota love nice powerful common rail engines

----------


## veitnamcam

> Get the injectors checked. Also, anything knocking is generally getting rooted when it comes to engines. Fix it sooner rather than later and the pocket will thank thee. Also, mates don't let mates buy colorados, or rangers.


If you put a "F" in front of Ranger you get a "Franger"  which also goes around a penis.

----------


## Savage1

I'd buy a Ranger if I could afford one, seem to be pick of the bunch really, from what little I know/have heard.

It's done 220,000k.

----------


## Maca49

Savage I had this with my 2009 Colorado they are Bosch injectors I think, bosch can refurbish the injectors, it is call the TOYOTA modification, your Holden dealer can sort it. Probably dirty fuel, does he use BP? No probs after the TOYOTA fix :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> If you put a "F" in front of Ranger you get a "Franger"  which also goes around a penis.


I'd rather drive a Franger than a Toyota, any day!

----------


## Friwi

My girl friend got that problem on her Colorado. Quoted 4k$ at the Holden dealership, the local diesel mechanic fixed it for $3.6k.

----------


## Maca49

I think mine was about 4 k but done under warranty, after 4 months of negotiation, and changing of many parts before resolution, Injectors!

----------


## Happy

Oh dear. Can you get counselling for that yet. It ll be on a list someplace hang in there !!Toyota hater recommending a Toyota fix for a Colorado. Double meaning right there.  Lol
4 k repair that's screaming for a new engine combo. Should fit a Toyota mtr to it

----------


## Savage1

$4k ouch, maybe the cheeky $10k I offered him for it wasn't as far off of the mark as I thought.

----------


## mikee

> I'd rather drive a Franger than a Toyota, any day!


mee too but the real scary part is VC knows both what a "franger" is and how to use it  :Grin:

----------


## longrange308

No point hating on brands, anything common rail is going to need repairs
Just the nature of the beast, shit wears out faster 
Then there's egr and dfp 
God help the people buying second hand

----------


## gonetropo

exhaust gas reticulation valve issue. symptoms are exactly what we had on our triton, i removed the valve assembly and de-gunked  it using a bucket of petrol and a stiff brush. put it back on and problem solved

----------


## Tommy

> No point hating on brands, anything common rail is going to need repairs
> Just the nature of the beast, shit wears out faster 
> Then there's egr and dfp 
> God help the people buying second hand


I removed dozens and dozens and dozens of dpfs for Toyota, mostly hiaces, but a few others too.

----------


## longrange308

> I removed dozens and dozens and dozens of dpfs for Toyota, mostly hiaces, but a few others too.


Mite want to not admit stuff like that , lots of greenies around these days :Grin:

----------


## Savage1

> exhaust gas reticulation valve issue. symptoms are exactly what we had on our triton, i removed the valve assembly and de-gunked  it using a bucket of petrol and a stiff brush. put it back on and problem solved


He just had that replaced, no difference.

----------


## Savage1

> No point hating on brands, anything common rail is going to need repairs
> Just the nature of the beast, shit wears out faster 
> Then there's egr and dfp 
> God help the people buying second hand


What would you recommend for the people that can't afford new? Apart from adopting the kids/wife or getting a better job  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Yep that's where I started! No diff,

----------


## Tommy

> Mite want to not admit stuff like that , lots of greenies around these days


They don't sell hiaces to greenies, they sell them to go-get-em young Indian chaps to use as courier vehicles, and they could not give a flying fuck I guarantee it hahaha

However, even the Indian chaps get sick of spending money on allegedly reliable toyotas, can't see it lasting myself. Toyota make some absolute shite these days.

----------


## Maca49

> What would you recommend for the people that can't afford new? Apart from adopting the kids/wife or getting a better job


Buy a FORD!

----------


## Tommy

> Buy a FORD!


Hell no! Ask @mikee 

Anyone had any horrors with a d-max? I haven't heard bugger all so far. I wish I could go back in time and pick up brand new 2.7 turbo bighorn  :ORLY:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I honestly dont get the whole "buy a toyota" thing. They wreck themselves just as much as the next ute, even the older ones, have heard guys with cruisers tell me how great they are, im sure anything is great after you fork out 12k to rebuild it.

----------


## gimp

> What would you recommend for the people that can't afford new? Apart from adopting the kids/wife or getting a better job


something from the 1980s.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Mobil Delvac MX ESP engine oil is especially formulated for cleaning EGR valves and particulate filters as you drive

I have used Hiluxes with Delvac and then this oil for over 30yrs with zero problems

My 2010 hilux uses 7.7litres of diesel per 100 km and the wifeys 2015 uses 7.4litres per 100km

Keep your air flow sensor clean and turbo tps filter clean and no probs (There is a thread here somewhere on their cleaning)
I put 400ml 2 stroke oil in a tank of fuel to improve lubricity and make it hygroscopic and injector pump noise is almost non existent. 

Looked after well I'm sure any brand will stand the test of time.

Proper oil is critical and some FEO oils are just too thin and fail at extended drain intervals.

I would not go past 8000 km before an oil change.

----------


## Maca49

Sounds Hip advice to me! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> I honestly dont get the whole "buy a toyota" thing. They wreck themselves just as much as the next ute, even the older ones, have heard guys with cruisers tell me how great they are, im sure anything is great after you fork out 12k to rebuild it.


I just tried to buy the latest technology at the time, 2013 was the Ford. Others were in catchup mode, I'm not a true blu! Just at the moment! My sons just bought a new Toyota Highlander, real nice, so quiet, but I need a ute and he's old before his time :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> I honestly dont get the whole "buy a toyota" thing. They wreck themselves just as much as the next ute, even the older ones, have heard guys with cruisers tell me how great they are, im sure anything is great after you fork out 12k to rebuild it.


I just tried to buy the latest technology at the time, 2013 was the Ford. Others were in catchup mode, I'm not a true blu! Just at the moment! My sons just bought a new Toyota Highlander, real nice, so quiet, but I need a ute and he's old before his time :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Duh!

----------


## northdude

first thing would be get it scanned then check all the pipes going from turbo to intercooler to inlet manifold and intercooler for leaks did it start doing it all of a sudden or has it been happening slowly

----------


## mikee

> Hell no! Ask @mikee 
> 
> Anyone had any horrors with a d-max? I haven't heard bugger all so far. I wish I could go back in time and pick up brand new 2.7 turbo bighorn


Actually I don't think it matters what brand you buy at all, assuming you can afford to buy new (or if you lease). You could just trade up every 3 years to keep the warranty cover
Its those of us who are not so fortunate and have to buy older vehicles and get caught.We have managed to extend our warranty by another 3 years with the maximum claim being the purchase price of the vehicle. Yeah it costs and claiming can be a pain but our warranty has saved us 8 grand so far

----------


## longrange308

> exhaust gas reticulation valve issue. symptoms are exactly what we had on our triton, i removed the valve assembly and de-gunked  it using a bucket of petrol and a stiff brush. put it back on and problem solved


On the holdens it throws a flow code well before Shit hits the fan

----------


## longrange308

> Mobil Delvac MX ESP engine oil is especially formulated for cleaning EGR valves and particulate filters as you drive
> 
> I have used Hiluxes with Delvac and then this oil for over 30yrs with zero problems
> 
> My 2010 hilux uses 7.7litres of diesel per 100 km and the wifeys 2015 uses 7.4litres per 100km
> 
> Keep your air flow sensor clean and turbo tps filter clean and no probs (There is a thread here somewhere on their cleaning)
> I put 400ml 2 stroke oil in a tank of fuel to improve lubricity and make it hygroscopic and injector pump noise is almost non existent. 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter wat oil you put in it, "cooled" exhaust gas , oil Vapour, and dust that your new air filter lets through will sit combine and make carbon sludge
Have just done a poolux turbo carbon jammed the vnt , rooted turbine 
One of the top 5 worst mainfolds for carbon build up iv seen

No flow codes just pull in to pasing lane then whistle noise
Good bye 3G 

Have found a spray in cleaner that seams to work 
But good luck getting people to realise they don't have a 3l hilux anymore

----------


## northdude

we use to use oven cleaner on the pos gdi motors if you take the injectors out of the colorado keep them in order they are probably those ones you program to the engine

----------


## hotbarrels

And this is why I drive V6 petrol utes.  When you work out the real cost per Km over the length of ownership, the cost difference between petrol and diesel is minimal, and you don't have to worry about the high priced, high pressure injectors or fuel pump issues - and all makes have the same problems.

----------


## veitnamcam

Choice is pretty slim in the petrol ute dept. What are you driving?

----------


## hotbarrels

> Choice is pretty slim in the petrol ute dept. What are you driving?


TOYOTA!

I understand VW are bringing out their latest update with a new V6 petrol.  An acquaintance that works for Orix Lease said stay well away from the current VW diesel as they have had no end of problems with engines, including turbos blowing, and said the same about the reliability of Holden Captiva's, saying they have been blowing diff's, gearboxes, engines and electronics (they call the Craptiva's).

----------


## gonetropo

> On the holdens it throws a flow code well before Shit hits the fan


its supposed to on the mitsi too. problem arrived first. just running it a few weeks then its getting blocked off. its going to pollute allot more if the intake manifold is 50% full of carbon !!

----------


## 10-Ring

> Anyone had any horrors with a d-max? I haven't heard bugger all so far. I wish I could go back in time and pick up brand new 2.7 turbo bighorn


Have a 4x4 D-Max auto as my work vehicle. Done 45K and never missed a beat so far. Comfortable, quite economical and more than powerful enough for my use.

----------


## Savage1

I think the D-Max has the same injectors as the Colorado  :Zomg:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I think the D-Max has the same injectors as the Colorado


the 3l dmax and 3l colorado are basicly the exact same utes arnt they like ford mazda?

----------


## Tommy

Hahaha oh well bugger that then!

----------


## longrange308

> I think the D-Max has the same injectors as the Colorado


What people need to realise is, injectors are now a consumable part, they have there useable life
No matter what brand

----------


## veitnamcam

> What people need to realise is, injectors are now a consumable part, they have there useable life
> No matter what brand


They always did, tips at 100thousand has been the recommendation for years at about 60-80 dollars per injector.

just that the whole injector is fucked now with efi/common rail and that would be fine and dandy if they were a similar cost...but they are not.

----------


## longrange308

But the old stuff kept chugging with 3-4 hundy kms

----------


## Savage1

$2.4K for a set of injectors for the Colorado  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

> They always did, tips at 100thousand has been the recommendation for years at about 60-80 dollars per injector.
> 
> just that the whole injector is fucked now with efi/common rail and that would be fine and dandy if they were a similar cost...but they are not.





> $2.4K for a set of injectors for the Colorado


Parts cost or fitted up ready to run?

----------


## 10-Ring

> the 3l dmax and 3l colorado are basicly the exact same utes arnt they like ford mazda?


I think you're right about that.

Post 2012 on Holden Colorado and Isuzu D-Max are structurally similar; the powertrains are completely different. There has been some problems with the Colorado engine. 

The later D-Max 3L 4JJ1 engine has a B10 rating of 500,000km, which means 90 per cent of engines are expected to reach 500,000km before requiring a rebuild.

----------


## Savage1

> Parts cost or fitted up ready to run?


Nope, that's just for the injectors

----------


## northdude

wanna make sure its the injectors then wouldnt you

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nope, that's just for the injectors


ouch!

----------


## 7mmsaum

> ouch!


I reckon, its not hard to change pintle nozzles, seats and springs then check crack off pressure

Surely the new injectors are serviceable

Have lost count of how many truck injectors and pumps i had to rebuild in my apprentice years.

We rarely replaced whole components, we rebuilt them. -starters, alternators, carbs, heads, shortblocks.

I never got to grind cranks but watched one being done.

If these new injectors are non serviceable then thats a thumbs down to the design guys

----------


## Maca49

They can be reconned Im sure, mine were, by Bosch Agent, at about 80ks and put back in, worked perfect

----------


## 199p

> Nope, that's just for the injectors


I would be getting a few different prices thats just crazy must be holdens price?

----------


## Maca49

> I would be getting a few different prices thats just crazy must be holdens price?


They gotta pay for giving them away :Grin:

----------


## buell984

> I'd rather drive a Franger than a Toyota, any day!


+1 here  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ingrid 51

OK. After reading that thread, maybe I should quit my 2011 Hilux D4d double cab/canopy Hilux. Just clicked 97000kms. Two onr. Full Toyota service records available including injector seals etc etc . Being reserviced this Thursday.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> OK. After reading that thread, maybe I should quit my 2011 Hilux D4d double cab/canopy Hilux. Just clicked 97000kms. Two onr. Full Toyota service records available including injector seals etc etc . Being reserviced this Thursday.



Why ?


The Hilux is a proven performer and reliable

Nothing wrong with their economy either

I get an average of 7.7litres per 100 km 


and just over 800km a tank


That's an average of 50% town and the other half on open country roads

No way I'd change to another brand.

----------


## Ingrid 51

I love my Hilux!! Brother had a Colorado and quit it with similar issues to those mentioned above. Simply thinking of $$ as I get older, though truck always serviced on time.

----------


## Savage1

Is there an easy way to check which injector is faulty and replace only one rather than the whole lot?

Anyone know if they can be rebuilt? 

For what my mate offered it to me for it would only owe me 13k so it's pretty tempting.

----------


## veitnamcam

There must be a way to test them....whats Holden say? 

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

A diagnostic tool would highlight the offending injector

----------


## Savage1

> There must be a way to test them....whats Holden say? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


Holden is a pack of thieves up here, we use them through work.

----------


## scotty

holden= Hold On love Damn Engine Nackered....

----------


## longrange308

> OK. After reading that thread, maybe I should quit my 2011 Hilux D4d double cab/canopy Hilux. Just clicked 97000kms. Two onr. Full Toyota service records available including injector seals etc etc . Being reserviced this Thursday.


After halfway through 2010 the injector seals no longer need to be done

----------


## scotty

isuzu/holden mazda/ford always found the original setup superior maybe the likes of mazda and isuzu deliberately build the fords and hodems inferior (bit like your generic shit paper , seems to work but in the end will hurt your arse). i can remember when hoden tried using nissan engines in their commodores , that was a fail  kept on cooking engines turned out the engines didnt like the antifreeze holden was putting in them. shoulda stuck with what they know v8 and straight 6s ignore the greenies.

----------


## northdude

To technical just to drive down the fukn road in

----------


## Martin358

> holden= Hold On love Damn Engine Nackered....


my wife used to work at manthel motors and told a rep that holden stands for ;hope our luck dosent end now'; and he wouldnt talk to her after that

----------


## zimmer

> isuzu/holden mazda/ford always found the original setup superior maybe the likes of mazda and isuzu deliberately build the fords and hodems inferior (bit like your generic shit paper , seems to work but in the end will hurt your arse). i can remember when hoden tried using nissan engines in their commodores , that was a fail  kept on cooking engines turned out the engines didnt like the antifreeze holden was putting in them. shoulda stuck with what they know v8 and straight 6s ignore the greenies.


The 3l Nissan 6s were one of the better engines in their time in Holdens. The issue was they cost Holden an arm and a leg to source from Nissan and was only ever an interim measure. Prior to that I had one of their poxy 202s (straight 6) with all the first try of anti emmission gear - had 2 lots of valves burn out in quick succession. Was told the only solution was to sell the car or fit a Yellow Terra head. Will never ever buy another Holden.

----------


## Maca49

@zimmer the only Holden to own was the ones that Brocky put Crystals in, went heaps better after that! :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> The 3l Nissan 6s were one of the better engines in their time in Holdens. The issue was they cost Holden an arm and a leg to source from Nissan and was only ever an interim measure. Prior to that I had one of their poxy 202s (straight 6) with all the first try of anti emmission gear - had 2 lots of valves burn out in quick succession. Was told the only solution was to sell the car or fit a Yellow Terra head. Will never ever buy another Holden.


Must admit that the Nissan engine was a great improvement on the old 202. Used to work for a rental company and the change meant a smaller, lighter engine with improved power/reliability. They really needed the increase in reliability the most. They were still nowhere near the reliability of the Toyotas and Falcons of the same era but about a two fold improvement on what they were beforehand.

----------


## Tommy

10-20 computers? Lol a newish rs6 has nearly 300.....

----------


## Ryan

> With 10-20 computers per vehicle, a computers service life is around 5 years and falling. 
> 
> In theory based on the increasing computer content and the increasing rate of obselescence, a car won't last more than 5 years soon. 
> 
> Be fair to say 10 year old vehicles have had 5 good years as "new" and 5 good years as second hand, after that they are like buying a second hand 1990s Audi.


Where do you come up with this stuff?

1. Given that the ECU and its associated sensors ("computers") are not dynamic components, they tend - unless one is referring to an over-engineered European marque - to be the most reliable components in a vehicle. I have never had to replace an ECU or sensor due to failure. The car I currently drive is 10 years old, no sensors have failed on it. The car before that would be 15 years old, no sensors failed on it either.

2. There is no "increasing computer content" - code content in an ECU is a constant. Newer cars receive newer processors - see "Moore's Law".

3. If you look around you'll find the majority of vehicles around were built before 2006 and still going well.

----------


## veitnamcam

> 10-20 computers? Lol a newish rs6 has nearly 300.....


300 computers to do what?

----------


## puku

> 300 computers to do what?


To tell you to put your seat belt on. Argh that really annoys the crap outta me! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> 300 computers to do what?


Everything, and I mean everything. It's insane.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Everything, and I mean everything. It's insane.


But one computer can do all sorts of shit....I am literally retarded (wait till you meet me!) and used to program plcs to control all sorts of shit.

A sensor is not a computer (at least in my mind)

----------


## Ryan

> But one computer can do all sorts of shit....I am literally retarded (wait till you meet me!) and used to program plcs to control all sorts of shit.
> 
> A sensor is not a computer (at least in my mind)


Sensors consist of a microprocessor(s), so strictly speaking it is a computer. Sensor however would probably be the most appropriate term to use as they feed information to the ECU. And you can have sensors for every thing under the sun. Throttle position sensor, steering angle sensor, G sensor, ABS sensor etc etc etc.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sensors consist of a microprocessor(s), so strictly speaking it is a computer. Sensor however would probably be the most appropriate term to use as they feed information to the ECU. And you can have sensors for every thing under the sun. Throttle position sensor, steering angle sensor, G sensor, ABS sensor etc etc etc.


Ah yes terminology, still hard pressed to call a sensor a computer tho I recon. But then I am  a bit slow.

----------


## Ryan

> Ah yes terminology, still hard pressed to call a sensor a computer tho I recon. But then I am  a bit slow.


Well, a computer is defined as:

_"an electronic device which is capable of receiving information (data) in a particular form and of performing a sequence of operations in accordance with a predetermined but variable set of procedural instructions (program) to produce a result in the form of information or signals."_

So it's not wrong to call them as such. Perhaps a general / anachronistic term. Semantics aside, I doubt anyone would not know what one was talking about if they used the word.

----------


## Tommy

> But one computer can do all sorts of shit....I am literally retarded (wait till you meet me!) and used to program plcs to control all sorts of shit.
> 
> A sensor is not a computer (at least in my mind)


I can tell from here that you're a loooong way from retarded dude.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I can tell from here that you're a loooong way from retarded dude.


You are very flattering.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well, a computer is defined as:
> 
> _"an electronic device which is capable of receiving information (data) in a particular form and of performing a sequence of operations in accordance with a predetermined but variable set of procedural instructions (program) to produce a result in the form of information or signals."_
> 
> So it's not wrong to call them as such. Perhaps a general / anachronistic term. Semantics aside, I doubt anyone would not know what one was talking about if they used the word.


so a switch then ?

----------


## Tommy

> You are very flattering.


You can spell flattering, and know the green crayons taste the best. Case closed.

----------


## veitnamcam

> You can spell flattering, and know the green crayons taste the best. Case closed.


Ha jokes on you the spell check is working again :Thumbsup:  :Grin:

----------


## jakewire

But he got a hit on the green crayons eh. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

> Well, a computer is defined as:
> 
> _"an electronic device which is capable of receiving information (data) in a particular form and of performing a sequence of operations in accordance with a predetermined but variable set of procedural instructions (program) to produce a result in the form of information or signals."_
> 
> So it's not wrong to call them as such. Perhaps a general / anachronistic term. Semantics aside, I doubt anyone would not know what one was talking about if they used the word.


That definition says that the sensors are sensors and the ECU is the computer. The sensors do not tend to have microprocessors in them, most are either a switch, a hall effect device (detects metal/magnetic field changes), pressure or temperature sensors.

----------


## Ryan

I corrected myself.  :Psmiley: 

You're completely right GM.

----------


## Tommy

Nope, microprocessors abound as I said.

----------


## Ryan

> Nope, microprocessors abound as I said.


They'll be doing good work here.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...04229246363923

----------


## stretch

> That definition says that the sensors are sensors and the ECU is the computer. The sensors do not tend to have microprocessors in them, most are either a switch, a hall effect device (detects metal/magnetic field changes), pressure or temperature sensors.





> Nope, microprocessors abound as I said.


You're both right.

Modern cars are littered with CANBUS devices. Sensors, solenoids, actuators and other widgets. To simplify the wiring required, they each have a device ID and communicate digitally. The sensors do measure in an analogue way, but then the CANBUS device will digitise that signal (using microcontrollers and other digital electronics) for transmission to the ECU.

Don't get me started on aircraft.

----------


## Chilli_Dog

> Where do you come up with this stuff?
> 
> 1. Given that the ECU and its associated sensors ("computers") are not dynamic components, they tend - unless one is referring to an over-engineered European marque - to be the most reliable components in a vehicle. I have never had to replace an ECU or sensor due to failure. The car I currently drive is 10 years old, no sensors have failed on it. The car before that would be 15 years old, no sensors failed on it either.
> 
> 2. There is no "increasing computer content" - code content in an ECU is a constant. Newer cars receive newer processors - see "Moore's Law".
> 
> 3. If you look around you'll find the majority of vehicles around were built before 2006 and still going well.


You must be lucky, Ive had a knock sensor and temperature sensor die in a Toyota 7AFE, that was a bit older though. Then the BCM in a 2005 Comodore,  I managed to fix that, holden put an under spec relay on it the welds the contacts and stops the indicators from working. Now Im waiting for the ECU to die, its bolted onto one of the heads....

----------


## Nibblet

All that really matters is the RS6 is good fun to drive and a forum GC let me rape the shit out if his, aye @BRADS. Scared you a little, good thing you were wearing your brown pants

----------


## gadgetman

> I have a 2005 Mondeo. Very simple compared to what you would replace it with today but it came off a farm with dealership servicing to 200K when I bought it. Its ready to be put off the road though it lools like new. Its faults have faults. Also the chassis flexes so much you can feel it and all the interrior tends to pop off violently. 
> 
> It was Moores law I was referring to. The accelerating obsolescence of processors. 
> 
> A laptop is getting sad at 5 years because it is a sea of switches and componentry and electronics get tired. Connections fade and you approach the point where the engineering specs are off on some parts. A fixed % of active parts in a system will have innacurate life expectencies. 
> 
> Those life expectancies would expire early and the part would be revised in a 1980s car that staid the same for a decade. It probably had for ease of reference 5000 active parts. 
> 
> Put a bunch if sensors and micro-processors on board and you have 500,000 active parts. 
> ...


The main laptop I use is 12 years old. Most of the others I have are about 5 years old and showing no signs of giving up. The only physical switches are really on the keyboard and they are easy and cheap to replace even for my 12 year old laptop. The electronic switches (IC's) have a life of at least 20 years, typically way longer than that. The main obsolescence comes from operating system support being dropped and the newer versions are bloatware that are too slow to run on the old gear, but typically the 5 year old machine with a 10 year old operating system will do things faster than a brand spanking machine.

----------


## Savage1

Wow this has gone off on a tangent.

Turns out I couldn't help myself and bought the vehicle.

Got a set of injectors out of a vehicle that had only 20,000k for $470, took two hours to put them in after snapping a bolt while torquing them in. And now she runs like a dream, just need to get them coded now. Local Holden dealership wanted $250 to code them, Autotech said $75.

----------


## Nibblet

> Wow this has gone off on a tangent.
> 
> Turns out I couldn't help myself and bought the vehicle.
> 
> Got a set of injectors out of a vehicle that had only 20,000k for $470, took two hours to put them in after snapping a bolt while torquing them in. And now she runs like a dream, just need to get them coded now. Local Holden dealership wanted $250 to code them, Autotech said $75.


Nice, well your busy spending money want to Chuck some in my account

----------


## Savage1

> Nice, well your busy spending money want to Chuck some in my account


I'll forward your request to the wife.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wow this has gone off on a tangent.
> 
> Turns out I couldn't help myself and bought the vehicle.
> 
> Got a set of injectors out of a vehicle that had only 20,000k for $470, took two hours to put them in after snapping a bolt while torquing them in. And now she runs like a dream, just need to get them coded now. Local Holden dealership wanted $250 to code them, Autotech said $75.


If it runs like a dream what does coding do? Im more of a mechanical injection kind of guy.

----------


## Savage1

> If it runs like a dream what does coding do? Im more of a mechanical injection kind of guy.


I'm no expert but I think the injectors are tested after manufacture and given a code which identifies it's exact performance, ie flow rate etc, so coding the ECU to the injectors is just fine tuning.

I could be completely wrong, as I quite often am.

----------


## longrange308

> If it runs like a dream what does coding do? Im more of a mechanical injection kind of guy.


They code is for how long it takes to open and shut 
Your used to injection a fraction before tdc 

New stuff does small injections before tdc and ecu needs to know how long it takes each one to open and shut
To work out the time each injection takes

Stroke of luck that it went, most won't start if codes don't match

----------


## gadgetman

> Gadgetman
> Your 12 year old laptop is 12 years old. Its like my Comodore. I worked in a spacious engine bay yesterday removing simple parts and now I can go up hills again. 
> 
> Fast forward 12 years and things are a lot more snug. 
> 
> Things changed more last year than between your 12 year old machine and 5 year old machine.
> 
> Accelerating obsolescence.


I've worked on ones from the last year and there is no difference. Vehicles on the other hand ... I'll stick to older stuff.

----------


## zimmer

> I've worked on ones from the last year and there is no difference. Vehicles on the other hand ... I'll stick to older stuff.


Yeah, your right GM. I quite happily did all the servicing on my ancient Hi-Lux and more recently my 1996 Toyflota van. My last 2 cars though.......the dead giveaway is when you lift the bonnet and cannot see the driveway underneath through any gaps in the engine bay. Or cannot see all the sparkplugs or oil filter for that matter.

----------


## 223nut

or if you cant see an engine as their are to many boxes full of fuses relays and wiring!



> Yeah, your right GM. I quite happily did all the servicing on my ancient Hi-Lux and more recently my 1996 Toyflota van. My last 2 cars though.......the dead giveaway is when you lift the bonnet and cannot see the driveway underneath through any gaps in the engine bay. Or cannot see all the sparkplugs or oil filter for that matter.

----------


## gadgetman

> Yeah, your right GM. I quite happily did all the servicing on my ancient Hi-Lux and more recently my 1996 Toyflota van. My last 2 cars though.......the dead giveaway is when you lift the bonnet and cannot see the driveway underneath through any gaps in the engine bay. Or cannot see all the sparkplugs or oil filter for that matter.


The old 6x6 GMC I worked on was good. High enough I could sit under it to remove the starter for a rewind. Think it has something like 8000 miles on the clock mid to late 80's

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GMC_CCKW

----------


## veitnamcam

Still got this and if so been getting a good run out of it?

----------


## Savage1

> Still got this and if so been getting a good run out of it?


 @veitnamcam

Somehow I just came across this.

Put 50k on the clock now and is still going well, the Isuzu 4JJ1 motors are meant to be pretty good.

I keep thinking about upgrading it but I just can't fault it, does everything I need it to.

----------


## veitnamcam

They are sopost to be a good engine.
I got the shits with being burnt on secondhand vehicles and tho I couldn't really afford it I bought a new Triton end of 2018.
So far total cost if it vanished tonight is less than my 1991 80 series lancruiser cost me in the same timeframe so I figure I am on a win.... Do miss the fridge and icemaker and heated seats tho.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Savage1

> They are sopost to be a good engine.
> I got the shits with being burnt on secondhand vehicles and tho I couldn't really afford it I bought a new Triton end of 2018.
> So far total cost if it vanished tonight is less than my 1991 80 series lancruiser cost me in the same timeframe so I figure I am on a win.... Do miss the fridge and icemaker and heated seats tho.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Yeah good point.

My mrs wants an upgrade now and she's looking at Toyota Highlanders, bit worried about the fuel bill.

----------


## bigbear

They have the hybrid coming out soon

----------


## 7mmwsm

Isuzu have got some good prices going at the moment.

----------


## Maca49

> Get the injectors checked. Also, anything knocking is generally getting rooted when it comes to engines. Fix it sooner rather than later and the pocket will thank thee. Also, mates don't let mates buy colorados, or rangers.


I like your Great Wall and the Foton is not bad?

----------


## Maca49

> Yeah good point.
> 
> My mrs wants an upgrade now and she's looking at Toyota Highlanders, bit worried about the fuel bill.


If it a 6 cylinder front wheel drive youll really enjoy the torque steer!!

----------

